# Prayers requested



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 29, 2012)

My husband, Sam, is in the hospital with a serious infection of his foot. The doctor thinks it may have gone into the bone, as it is not responding as well as he's hoped to IV antibiotics. As some of you know, he has acute leukemia, so this is a complication of his lowered immune system. 
Thank you,
Liz


----------



## puppymommo (Apr 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear this, Liz.  You and Sam and in my thoughts and prayers.

Susan


----------



## SOS8260456 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers being sent your way.


----------



## spencersmama (Apr 30, 2012)

Prayers from Florida.


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 30, 2012)

*prayers*

I will keep you both in my prayers.
DonnaD


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Liz...I hope all goes well with Sam's treatment.  Best wishes.

Brian


----------



## JanT (Apr 30, 2012)

Liz,

Many prayers all the way from Fiji!!!  For both you and Sam.  I will never forget the many prayers given by fellow Tuggers when our daughter was so sick last year.  Whenever I see a request for prayers I make sure to return the favor.

May God comfort and keep you both wrapped safely in His loving arms.

Jan


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2012)

Best wishes for Sam's speedy and complete recovery.

Jim


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's hoping he gets through this quickly and makes a full recovery.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 30, 2012)

Liz, Praying for both of you.  If you feel like talking, I am at home at night, so please do.

Fern


----------



## capjak (Apr 30, 2012)

Prayers for your husbands recovery.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 30, 2012)

You and Sam are added to our prayers, which unfortunately also include 2 of my 10yr olds' friends who are currently battling cancer too.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 30, 2012)

My prayers and best thoughts and wishes for you and Sam, and thank you for sharing with your tug family.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Apr 30, 2012)

Praying for both of you.  Peace and healing.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you, all.  Twinklestar, I hope your young friend's are successful in battling cancer. 
Liz


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 30, 2012)

*Prayers from Carlsbad...*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> My husband, Sam, is in the hospital with a serious infection of his foot. The doctor thinks it may have gone into the bone, as it is not responding as well as he's hoped to IV antibiotics. As some of you know, he has acute leukemia, so this is a complication of his lowered immune system.
> Thank you,
> Liz



Liz:  Sending lots of prayer wishes your way.  You are fortunate it didn't happen when traveling overseas recently!


----------



## Janette (Apr 30, 2012)

Dear God, put your arms around this lovely couple and give the doctors wiisdom so that healing may occur.


----------



## irish (Apr 30, 2012)

prayers coming your way..


----------



## amycurl (Apr 30, 2012)

Holding you both in The Light.


----------



## Paumavista (Apr 30, 2012)

Prayers and wishes for a speedy & full recovery.  
Hope there is some comfort in knowing friends you don't know are wishing and thinking you well.


----------



## KCI (Apr 30, 2012)

You both are added to my prayer list, which unfortunately grows daily, but St. Peregrine is able to handle all request.  Wishing bright tomorrows for you both.


----------



## pranas (Apr 30, 2012)

will pray for him


----------



## mjm1 (May 1, 2012)

Hi Liz.  Thank you for sharing this with us.  We will pray for both Sam and you. Our best wishes for both of you.

Mike


----------



## deemac (May 1, 2012)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> My husband, Sam, is in the hospital with a serious infection of his foot. The doctor thinks it may have gone into the bone, as it is not responding as well as he's hoped to IV antibiotics. As some of you know, he has acute leukemia, so this is a complication of his lowered immune system.
> Thank you,
> Liz



Liz,

May the Peace of our Lord be with you and your husband.  My prayers have been sent.


----------



## AnnaS (May 1, 2012)

Prayers and well wishes for you and your husband Liz.  How is he doing?


----------



## suesam (May 1, 2012)

Liz, 
Sending a prayer for your husband Sam. 
Sue


----------



## pjrose (May 1, 2012)

Liz, that's so scary.  Good thoughts and {HUGS} going out in your direction.  Keep us posted when you can.
PJ


----------



## Debbyd57 (May 1, 2012)

Praying for him.


----------



## Darlene (May 1, 2012)

Praying for your family!


----------



## lynne (May 1, 2012)

Ken and I are wishing for Sam's quick recovery.  Hope to see both of you in Hawaii!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 1, 2012)

Thank you all, still in the hospital and struggling. His foot seems to be showing some signs of responding to the antibiotics, but he has been feverish and has mouth ulcerations, probably from fungus from such high dose antibiotics.

Lynn and Ken, we have plans to come to Hawaii on the 25th. Both weeks on the  island, one in Kona, one at Paniola, but we'll have to wait and see if Sam is well.

Liz


----------



## Fern Modena (May 1, 2012)

Poor baby.  The mouth ulcerations are indeed from the high dose antibiotics.  They should be able to give him a topical of some sort to take some of the pain away at least.

Glad to hear the foot is responding.

Fern


----------



## Jaybee (May 2, 2012)

Liz, I just saw this.  I am praying for Sam, and for you, too, and I pray that the infection will be healed, and that you will both be back in your home soon, well and healthy. Healing hugs... Jean


----------



## ricoba (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for the update Liz.  

I know how difficult this must be for both of you.

I trust God will grant you peace and blessing in spite of the challenges.


----------



## Karen G (May 2, 2012)

Praying for Sam's healing and for peace & comfort for you, Liz.


----------



## kimchaos (May 2, 2012)

*Prayers*

I will add you and your husband to my prayers. May God grant a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 3, 2012)

Dear Liz, I hope Sam improves day by day and that the two of you will be able to fulfill your vacation plans.  I will offer prayer as you requested.


----------



## BEV (May 4, 2012)

*More prayers for you and your hubby...*

Hopefully he will benefit from a rigourous treatment, and have a speedy 
recovery.. 

I have been one of your T/S 'groupies' for ever so long... even wrote you once before in the timeshare forum site.. Hope you're both back in the swim of things again soon.   --bev hook   (now a FL snowbird) ..


----------



## shagnut (May 4, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. You & Sam are a strong family. You've been thru a lot lately.  Prayers on the way.  Shaggy


----------



## Fern Modena (May 4, 2012)

Liz,
Hope Sam is doing better.  I just remembered something from when Jerry had mouth sores.  The doctor prescribed something (which has to be compounded at the pharmacy) called Magic Mouthwash.  It is taken several times a day and not only relieves the pain but also helps with the healing process.  If your doctor hasn't recommended this, and Sam's still having the mouth sores, he should ask the doctor.

Make sure he has a soft toothbrush, and once he's home and feeling better, even though he's not doing chemo, have him see a dentist if possible.

Fern


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 4, 2012)

Magic Mouthwash. I will ask. Sounds good. Right now they are just swabbing his mouth and he is still on a trach.
Liz


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 15, 2012)

Well, my Tug friends, Sam passed away last night at 6:30 PM. Our pastor was there with him and had just sung a hymn and prayed for him. I was with friends who had very kindly invited me to dinner on Mother's Day. So, I was not alone when I got the news and had friends to share my grief and drive me to the hospital. He had managed to get through the horrible mouth infection and they were weaning him off the trach and doing pt to get him stronger. They expected him to go home in a week. Sunday morning when the doctor got there he called me out to speak with him and explained that things were bad. My husband had pneumonia in both lungs and a temp of 104. They did manage to get it down to 100 for a little while, that was when I left at 2 and his sister was there, but when I called at 5, it was back to 104 and he was still watching TV.

We knew that it would take a miracle to beat the leukemia. There were miracles, just not that one. His son hadn't been out from Florida to see his brothers and sisters since 1999. He reestablished contact with them and my son reconnected with him now that he is grown also. "The kids" as I call them were wonderful and got a lot of things done here that I was very anxious about getting done. When his son left to go back to Florida Friday, all was looking good.

Well, I need to go to sleep, but I haven't had the energy or time to write for a while and needed to let you know.

Liz


----------



## ricoba (May 15, 2012)

Let me tell you how sorry I am for you.

Though we have never met, I consider you one of my TUG friends and am very sorry to hear about your loss.  I know how difficult this time will be.

Please note that I will be remembering you in prayer, believing that God's peace will be a very present help in a time of trouble.


----------



## Kay H (May 15, 2012)

Liz,
I'm so sorry to hear of your husband's passing.It's nice to hear that his sons reunited with their family.  My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## Karen G (May 15, 2012)

Liz, I'm so sorry, and I'm praying for you.


----------



## DaveNV (May 15, 2012)

Liz, I'm very, very sorry for your loss.

Dave


----------



## LisaH (May 15, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## catwgirl (May 15, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Htoo0 (May 15, 2012)

Very sorry to hear such sad news. My condolences to you and yours.


----------



## lynne (May 15, 2012)

Liz,

Ken & are are so sorry to hear the news.  We really enjoyed having you and Sam visit us when here in Hawaii.  Our sincere condolences for your loss.  

Lynn


----------



## gpurtz (May 15, 2012)

From another member of your TUG family, Liz, I am so, so sorry for your loss.

Gary


----------



## riverdees05 (May 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## suesam (May 15, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sue


----------



## cindi (May 15, 2012)

Liz,

I am so very sorry to hear that sad news.

Please remember your TUG family is here for you if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## chellej (May 15, 2012)

My condolances Liz...My thoughts are with you and your family. You seem to have been through so much...I hope you can find peace and comfort


----------



## MommaBear (May 15, 2012)

Liz, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope your heart can heal with time and that the good memories you have sustain you through this tough time. My sympathy to you and your family. 
Marian aka MommaBear


----------



## Passepartout (May 15, 2012)

Liz, 
Deep condolences to you and your family. May you have the strength to get through this difficult and challenging time. I wish you peace.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Paumavista (May 15, 2012)

*Thoughts and Prayers*

Hope you will find some comfort in the thoughts and prayers of so many "friends".
Judy


----------



## funtime (May 15, 2012)

*My condolences*

Liz I am so sorry.  I am so glad that you were able to retire when you did (I was one of those that advised against it - what did I know?)  Also that you were able to take the big trip to London.  These next weeks will be hard but you are part of the TUG family.  My best wishes for you and your family and my condolences.  Janette aka "Funtime"


----------



## Fern Modena (May 15, 2012)

Liz,
So sorry to hear of Sam's death.  Know that you are surrounded by a circle of friends, hugging and thinking about you.

When you feel up to it, don't hesitate to call.  If you can't find the phone number, email me.

Fern


----------



## joyzilli (May 15, 2012)

Liz,  I 'm so sorry for thee loss of your husband,  Sam.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 15, 2012)

Liz, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Peace to you and your family and friends during this difficult time.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 15, 2012)

Liz,

My condolences on your loss and my prayers are with you during this difficult time.  Your Tug family is here for support as you need it.


Richard


----------



## triem (May 15, 2012)

I will keep you in my prayers.
Triem


----------



## puppymommo (May 15, 2012)

Although I don't "know" you, Liz, I feel connected through the Tug family.  My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time of such great loss.

Susan (aka Puppymommo)


----------



## shagnut (May 15, 2012)

Liz, I'm so sorry to hear of Sam's death. U have had so much courage over the last few years and am praying that God gives you strength to get thru this.  Hugs, shaggy


----------



## pittle (May 15, 2012)

Liz,

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.  I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Hophop4 (May 15, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about your loss.  Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## Patri (May 15, 2012)

What a shock. I am so sorry. May you find peace from God.


----------



## Cathyb (May 15, 2012)

*May God give you strength*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Well, my Tug friends, Sam passed away last night at 6:30 PM. Our pastor was there with him and had just sung a hymn and prayed for him. I was with friends who had very kindly invited me to dinner on Mother's Day. So, I was not alone when I got the news and had friends to share my grief and drive me to the hospital. He had managed to get through the horrible mouth infection and they were weaning him off the trach and doing pt to get him stronger. They expected him to go home in a week. Sunday morning when the doctor got there he called me out to speak with him and explained that things were bad. My husband had pneumonia in both lungs and a temp of 104. They did manage to get it down to 100 for a little while, that was when I left at 2 and his sister was there, but when I called at 5, it was back to 104 and he was still watching TV.
> 
> We knew that it would take a miracle to beat the leukemia. There were miracles, just not that one. His son hadn't been out from Florida to see his brothers and sisters since 1999. He reestablished contact with them and my son reconnected with him now that he is grown also. "The kids" as I call them were wonderful and got a lot of things done here that I was very anxious about getting done. When his son left to go back to Florida Friday, all was looking good.
> 
> ...



Liz:  You have a big and caring family out here called TUG.  When you need that extra hug, come back here and we'll give it to you.   My sincere condolences to you!


----------



## vacationcrazy (May 15, 2012)

Liz,
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GregT (May 16, 2012)

Liz,

I am so sorry for your loss, we will pray for all of you in these difficult days. 

Many hugs and good thoughts,

The Tibbitts Family


----------



## JanT (May 16, 2012)

Liz,

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet husband.  Please know that the Lord is watching over him, you, and all of your family.  God bless you and please know that all of your family here at TUG are thinking of you at this difficult time.

Big hugs and much love!!!

Jan


----------



## MuranoJo (May 16, 2012)

Liz,
So very sorry for your loss.  Thoughts & prayers are with you.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 17, 2012)

Oh, Liz, I am so very sorry.  Wish I could give you a real hug.  We are here for you when you want to post and as you work through your grief.  Know that you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KCI (May 17, 2012)

So very sorry to hear the news of Sam's passing.  Prayers go out for you and your family.


----------



## AnnaS (May 17, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this morning that Sam has passed (Group Hug to you Liz).


----------



## Jaybee (May 18, 2012)

Oh, my dear Liz....It breaks my heart to hear of your loss. Having lost my darling Philip on April 12, I can feel your pain.
I felt so lost, and still do, in some ways, but I'm having to learn to do so many things for myself that I don't have much time now to feel sorry for "me".

I wish you peace, comfort, and acceptance, and hope you have a wonderful support group like I have, from our blended family.
My prayers are with you, and I'm sorry I never made it up to Wrightwood to meet you.  Healing hugs... Jean


----------



## Tia (May 18, 2012)

My condolences and  prayers for comfort for you and your family


----------



## pwrshift (May 18, 2012)

Hi Liz...

So sorry to hear the sad news about your husband's passing.  I feel so badly for you, and hope you will regain your strength to recover over time.

Brian


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 10, 2012)

Liz, I just saw your comment on another thread so looked for this one.
I am sorry for the loss of your dear husband, my condolences.


----------

